# Ceiling light won't stay in ceiling headliner



## Coach300 (Dec 13, 2015)

My daughter-in-law has a 2008 Rogue and the ceiling light will not stay in the ceiling headliner. Have not looked at it closely yet to see what the issue is. Has anyone else had this problem? Nissan Service they do not repair these since there was an aftermarket sunroof installed. There must be some broken clips or plastic holder that is broken. Think?

Please advise. I have two more weeks to fix or at least get estimate for repair. But where would I go?

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Was it broken when the aftermarket sunroof was installed? My guess is its basically a plastic piece with tabs which have broken. Can you not order a replacement from the dealer? Its not a warranty claim afterall, you just want a replacement part. There may be a screw that holds it that has come loose. The best thing would be to find a copy of the Nissan service manual and then look it up to see how to dismantle and then reassemble.
Mind you I have looked at Rogue forums in the past and never see anybody actually referring to it or posting pages from it, but I assume it exists. When I bought my X trail, I got one and it transforms the ownership experience by allowing you to take a more hands on approach to your car. 
Anyhow, why the two week time frame? as to where to go, I would think pretty much anywhere, including body shops, but they will probably have to get the part from a Nissan dealer. You can probably get the light assembly from a scrap yard as well.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.********.com/archives/nissan-rogue-factory-service-manuals.html

Go to ******** website and you can find the service manual available for free.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

N I C O C L U B without the spacing between letters is what is being xxxxed out in the link provided. Otherwise just do a Google search for 2008 Nissan Rogue Service manual and the link will come up.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sunday morn, enjoying coffee, so I looked. The section you want is the Int.pdf and page 24 has the diagram you want and then page 26 for dissassembly. If you cant fix yourself, just print out the pages and bring them to your mechanic. Hope that helps.
As an aside, usually there is a general index section but I could not find it. Its kind of cool that there is even a section with the Nissan Technical Service Bulletin. Anyway, its a good resource for you.


----------



## Coach300 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, Quadraria10, for your replies. Should help a bunch. I will review what you have provided right now. No, the light was fine after the sunroof was put in. This has happened since then. The car resides in North Carolina now where I am visiting until the end of the month. So I was commissioned to get my daughter-in-law estimates for repair/replacement. Her hot glue gun was not successful. I go back to Plano, TX near Dallas after Xmas. There has to be something that can fix it if not a new light assembly from Nissan. Although, I tried repairing the the sun roof opener last year when I was here. It had the same problem. So maybe the issues are, in fact, related to the aftermarket service in Dallas.

Thanks, again.


----------

